# AEP - it just keeps getting better!



## choman77034

Just returned from my 6th annual AEP fishing trip. AEP never disappoints when it comes to quality fishing! I love that place. One of my favorite things is doing some recon and finding new fishing holes.


----------



## Bozwell

AEP - aka the Ohio Outback 
Got to love it
I'll probably never explore the whole thing in my lifetime LOL!


----------



## HookBender

Happy to say that this weekend will be my first chance to fish AEP waters! Gonna be heading down w a canoe, and ready to do some hiking! Just wondering what types of tackle to pack. Any recomendations would be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## Mykidsr1

I have always done well with Jig n Pigs, Lizards and Senkos. At night a Black Jitter Bug or Black Buzz Bait can be fun as well.


----------



## HookBender

how do you rig your Senkos when you fish there?


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan

texas rig mostly, location is more important that rig style or color


----------



## HookBender

Location as in "Which pond/lake"?


----------



## Mykidsr1

Pond/Lake has a lot to do with it. But if you put a Texas Rigged Senko or Lizard in front of an AEP bass 90% of the time they are going to hit it.

With a Canoe it is going to be fairly tough for you unless you made some kind of Cart to take it deep but do not over look some of the easy access ponds there are several that hold BIIIGGGG Bass it is just a little tougher to find them.

Biggest large mouth I have caught there was from Camp site K and it went around 24" or so. However the 12" dinks ended up getting a little annoying and costly.

When you think you have enough plastic baits go and buy more. That is my only suggestion. If you run out you are pretty much screwed.


----------



## Beef Ravioli

Ok, I am new to the board and new to the AEP. It has also been a while since I have done much fishing. Looking for a place to take my 12 year old son for two or three days of camping and fishing. 

Would any of you all care to point us in the right direction? I am completely unfamiliar with the AEP area: camping, fishing, hiking, etc. We would not mind doing some hiking from our camp site to do some fishing. Are there any rivers or creeks? Even a schedule of events would be appreciated: fish at this pond, then to here, then to here, etc. etc. Type of bait to use etc. 

I don't mean to be lazy and depend on you all, but I want this to be a success for me and the boy. 

I thank you in advance!


----------



## HookBender

Beef,

http://www.aep.com/environmental/recreation/recland/

Always a good start if you havnt already checked it out.


----------



## Beef Ravioli

HookBender said:


> Beef,
> 
> http://www.aep.com/environmental/recreation/recland/
> 
> Always a good start if you havnt already checked it out.


Already checked it out, was hoping for some first hand advice. I am going to take a trip out to view it all before we go for our trip.


----------



## Davidd

keeping aep thread for future trips. thanks guys for all the info.


----------



## HookBender

I'm Already looking forward to the Spring bite!:drool:


----------



## Rangertrail50

There are not any bass in the AEP lakes, unless you have keys to the gates :chicken:


----------



## CHOPIQ

I'd like to have those keys for deer hunting LOL.


----------



## muskiehunter06

Where is aep?...never heard of it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lewzer

> Just wondering what types of tackle to pack. Any recomendations would be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance.


For AEP I would definately recommend a Mepps Comet inline spinner. That lure kills the big bass down there for some reason.


----------



## jschoenherr

Is camping allowed only on the campsites shown on the map or can you camp anywhere? I've never been to AEP and would like to make a weekend trip there this summer.


----------



## CHOPIQ

You can only camp in the designated camp grounds. There are a lot of them so you can camp close to about anywhere you want to fish.


----------



## Good2bealive

AEP is my #1 fishing destination in Ohio since 2005. Talked to one of the local bait/general store owners about Crappie fishing there he told me that it was outstanding but the Crappie are not stocked in all ponds and can be very hard to catch. I admit I am not a Expert on the water but I did cover a tremendous amount of water at AEP in 2012 Most of which was closer to to Cumberland area away from the camp grounds . Took a lot of Bass Gills even a few catfish but no Crappie . My question is are the Crappies there if they are where and any tips on taking them.


----------



## pastorchris

I've fished I don't know how many ponds up there over quite a number of years and I have yet to catch a crappie. The only way I know about any being up there is by reading posts on this website. Of course, I'm bass fishing so my focus is entirely different. You would think a person would catch the odd crappie on a spinner, small crankbait or small worm. One piece of advice, if you ever do find 'em, keep it to yourself.........

Blessings


----------



## FishThis

I've caught crappie at two ponds at AEP. I tried targeting them specifically and it took some time but you'll catch em.


----------



## Good2bealive

Thanks for the replies. Water clarity and finding deep cover is probably the main cause for lack of success. I did see where it looked like someone put out a stake bed in shallow water this past summer. That gives me some hope for this spring. I plan on hitting AEP pretty hard this year. I will post when I do find them.


----------



## Good2bealive

Thanks for the replies. Water clarity and finding deep cover is probably the main cause for lack of success. I did see where it looked like someone put out a stake bed in shallow water this past summer. That gives me some hope for this spring. I plan on hitting AEP pretty hard this year. I will post when I do find them.


----------



## gdhuber

Caught one Crappie down there at the pond on Campground C.


----------

